# Liquid Cooling



## iamaderp (Jan 31, 2012)

I need help assembling parts for my new build, which I am going to make, I have no clue in the liquid cooling parts which fit together, but I know how to build a liquid cooling system. I would like dual pumps, because the stuff I do requires alot of processing power. I want to cool my GPU, RAM, and CPU. Here are my specs:
i7 3930x cpu
asus rampage iv mobo
quad crossfire 7970 gpu
case xigmatek elysium
ram gskillz Z series 4x4
2 western digital 1.5 tb hard drives.


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

There is really no need for dual pumps if you buy a higher grade pump to begin with. 

What does your budget look like?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you considered an air cooler to avoid problems? Air can be just as efficient as liquid with no concerns over leakage/damage.
Brand & Model of the PSU?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Not sure what your on about but a noctua dh14 and a bequiet dark rock advanced (both air coolers) do a better job at cooling cpus than the majority of water cooling setups.

water and electricty dont like each other and if water cooling goes wrong then so does your entire system.


----------

